# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  How to get through Christmas if you suffer from anxiety or depression?

## AmberHearts

I am on holiday for 3 weeks and forgot to bring my antidepressant meds (flouxetine). I was fine for the first few days but i have suddenly become very, very anxious.
I take the flouxetine for panic attacks and agoraphobia. I am in the USA and am many miles away from home so an attack of agoraphobia is really NOT a good thing.I can't eat anything at the moment because I am so anxious and I am not enjoying my holiday at all.

----------


## CloudMaker

my solution is to tell my good for nothing family to DIE IN A DITCH and never do anything for the holidays

----------


## Bean the Mean

I once quit taking an antidepressant cold turkey and I felt horribly sick.It literally felt like I had electric shocks running through my body (I know that sounds crazy but I've talked with other people who have also experienced that during med withdrawals).  After a few days I ended up curled up in a ball screaming over and over again and had to be taken to the hospital.  Withdrawals can be REALLY bad.Please call your doctor.  He/she might be able to prescribe you medicine on vacation and you can look at goodrx for good deals for your script.

----------


## AmberHearts

> Can you call your doctors for another script? Or go to an urgent care and explain the situation?



My doctor filled the scripts  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

> my solution is to tell my good for nothing family to DIE IN A DITCH and never do anything for the holidays



 
@CloudMaker
 such a lovable person as ever. That is why I like you so much. Straight and to the point.

----------


## CloudMaker

> @CloudMaker
>  such a lovable person as ever. That is why I like you so much. Straight and to the point.



Love you too Cuch man

----------


## Kimbra

> My doctor filled the scripts



 :Celebrate:

----------

